# GT5 - Your Thoughts?



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

hey all,

Had GT5 brought for me for crimbo, and I was really looking forward to it after all the time they spent developing it and what not.

When i first played it i thought it was really good, 10/10 good. Played it for a few hours got used to it and then the next day spend all day on it, I mean all day must off been at least 12 hours lol (the gf was at work, the snow was coming down) and I played the chrismas specials, started with the RX-7 one which was very very hard but after a few hours managed to knock the few seconds off i needed and won it, and then have won all the others apart from the NASCAR 'Ring race.

But having played it today, back on the normal A-Spec races, because of all the money and exp. points i gained doing the seasonal races i've been able to buy the best cars and have won the races easy. (which i think has let the game down a little). Think i'm level 23 or 24 and about 2,500,000 credits. (not trying to sound like a big headed geek saying i won easy, just mean there wasn't much a challenge)

But i can't help thinking why it's took them so long? I can't see any endurance races like on the old one (i think). The graphics are good but has anyone noticed when the tyres smoke the car can go pixelated. And the load times are crap, even though i uploaded it to the Hard Drive (or whatever the little pop up said i did lol) waiting for races is crap, and when you win a car you have to go to the delivery thing and accept you want the car, why would you not want too! lol

I've just noticed im starting to ramble, but just wondered about everyone else's opinions on it?

Ant


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the frame work of the game is 5 years old & outdated the GUI & Menu's are clumsy the concept car's are all old,That said I cant turn the bloody thing off, had it the day before release date, Played it nearly every day and was still on till gone 2 lastnight knowing i'll be woekn up 4.5 hours l8r.

So I guess it must be doing something right 4 me but can't put my finger on it.

P.S.

The 1 thing that p155e5 me off is that I can never find a car 2 buy and get fed up trawling through the second hand shop. I just wish all cars were available all the time


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i found the game to be easier after its seond update



> But i can't help thinking why it's took them so long? I can't see any endurance races like on the old one (i think). The graphics are good but has anyone noticed when the tyres smoke the car can go pixelated. And the load times are crap


*****ing aside - theres a tremedous amount going on and lets be honest - maybes its pushing the ps3 a little to its limits - add all the graphics, and 60fps a little inperfection i can allow. now its out everyone is just picking at little things, no one seems to mention the lack of tyre tracks or cones bouncing in the rear view mirror, people just seem intent on maybe picking away as its been years in development - personnaly i think its more than acceptable when you go back and compare it to the version available for download when the machine was released.

think of it this way - if it had been released 3 years ago like it was due too on the ps3 launch, what we have now would be gran turismo 6 imo.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm enjoying it but, like yourself, I'm finding it a little too easy now that the seasonal events have been introduced. It's sort of nice to be able to have those easy credits to tune up cars and photograph them, but it's taken the challenge away!

I'd prefer a few more one make races too. Ones where you have strict rules and tuning that you have to stick to. That would be good fun.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah my mate mentioned he stuggles to find cars for sale, but havent had that problem myself luckily enough, but I know what you mean i just haven't been able to turn it off.

Don't get me wrong, i think the graphics are good, but i remember a quote i saw that when you play it after waiting for so long you should feel apart of the game, but it still feels distant, and as is the surroundings turn instead of the car. The tyre tracks, bumps in the track and when the ground banks slightly and the car can spin is very realstic, but IMO some parts need looking at.

Yeah Lloyd, the easy credits were fun but now it seem's a little to easy, if there were more races like the Seasonal RX-7 race, i would enjoy it much more. I found myself looking for 0.100th's of seconds and adjusting the car to get the most from it, same with the single model races, it's much harder and more enjoyable - Thats why i don't like Forza 3, i find that too easy and gets very boring, fast.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

So your finding it too easy because you have bought a car that's too quick for the race?

Well find a slower one lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ lol basically yeah, but that seems annoying lol, i did do that for the last race i did today. I could of gone into the harder races, but I want too complete the easier races first lol


----------

